# Installing a fail safe in a Revo & HPI savage



## slotcar9 (Feb 22, 2008)

I was told to purchase fail safe units for both of my nitro trucks. I purchased an OFNA micro unit #91002 . Has anybody installed these units in a Revo and HPI savage? If so can you walk me through the installation procedure?:thumbsup:

Thank you,

Ed


----------



## MiguelRomero (Sep 25, 2001)

http://www.ofna.com/failsafe-micro.html

From the manufacturer :wave:


----------



## slotcar9 (Feb 22, 2008)

*fail safe*

Thank you for the help. I'm not sure if there will be a conflict with this unit in my revo. The last thing that I want to happen is to blow up the reciever or servo.:woohoo:


Ed

S&E Racing
S&E Fun Raceway


----------

